# Queen Victoria



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

I don,t know if its on here yet,haven,t looked to deeply yet.But some pics were posted on Ship Spotting of QUEEN VICTORIA on sea trails is there any truth to this?Now the pics look quite lagitt.As a matter of fact they are quite real looking.(?HUH)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice pic here :- http://www.cruisenewsdaily.com/fp70913-l.jpg

Chris


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Try the Cunard wewbsite:

http://www.cunard.co.uk/

She is now back in the shipyard for the final phase of her outfitting.

Carol Marlow, Cunard’s President and Managing Director, commented:

“Queen Victoria has successfully completed her first venture out to sea and now, back at the yard, we will bring her magnificent public spaces and luxurious suites and staterooms to life by adding intriguing artwork, elegant public room features and classical furnishings”.

Queen Victoria is scheduled to arrive in Southampton for the first time on Friday 7 December this year, where she will be named by HRH The Duchess of Cornwall at a glittering ceremony on Monday 10 December in the presence of HRH The Princes of Wales.

Fred


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know how true this is but I have read this more than once. This pertains to naming the Cunard Queens.
Evidently Royal permission is obtained as a matter of courtesy.

It seems that when "Queen Mary" was just a shipyard number, the Chairman of Cunard's Board of Directors, Lord or Sir someone, had an audience with King George V, to advise him and get Royal assent to name the ship "Queen Victoria". 
He asked the King for permission to name the new ship after Britain's most Illustrious Queen, meaning Queen Victoria. But the King replied "Oh Her Majesty will be most pleased"
The petitioner did not have the heart (or the nerve) to say "Oh, I didn't mean your wife, I meant your Grandmother". 
So, as the story goes, that's how Cunard's "Queen Mary" came to get her name.
True? I don't know. Has anybody else heard of this?


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes Many Times

Paul


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

As an ex Cunarder this story was supposed to be very true.


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Amusing that they only release photos of her from the front which disguises the fact that she's just another slab-stern Carnival standard issue design with no tumblehome. Imagine, a "Queen" ship that can only do 22 knots.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Got to save fuel burn to save the planet, or something like that.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought for one minute it wa a Black and White photo of the P & O Arcadia

Paul(Jester)


----------

